# Trek Bicycles / NEMBA Trail Care Series Upper Gussy Season Opener



## Gremf (May 1, 2009)

If you are bummed out and not riding this weekend due to the wet weather, why not come over to Upper Paugussett State Forest in Newtown and do some trail work.

Trek Bicycles / NEMBA Trail Care Series Upper Gussy Season Opener

By participating you will be entered into a mountain bike raffle at the end of the season.  Paula Burton was the recipient of a brandi new Trek last year!

Holla, PM, email if you need directions!


----------

